# 721 issues: Which tuner am I on? Why do I care?



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I've only had the 721 a few days, but I've already had this issue come up a few times with timers...

Basically -- does it matter which tuner I am on? If so, how can I tell?

Here's a situation that keeps coming up... Let's say that I am watching one show and also recording it. I do not have PIP open or anything -- I'm just plain watching a show that I happen to be recording. I have a timer set for another show that will fire while I am watching/recording the current show...

Now, when the timer fires, instead of just starting to record the other show, I get a dialog box that tells me that "main and pip are in use" and that a timer is about to fire. It then gives me choices -- and the first/default is to "use main" to record it. I assume this is because it considers me to currently be watching the second tuner (which it calls the "pip" tuner?) or something? In any case, if I take the default, everything is fine -- it keeps recording what I am watching and starts recording the other show. One time, it switched to the other show when it started recording -- I had to turn on PIP and swap to get back to what I was watching. Another time, it did not switch and just started recording in the background like I wanted.

In any case -- I tried just letting it go (i.e. in case I was out of the room or something) and it didn't appear to default to anything after a minute or so -- it just sat there waiting for me to select something. So, now I'm concerned that if I'm away from the unit when this happens, it will miss that recording.

So -- why is this happening? Is it because I'm apparently on the second/"pip" tuner and don't know it? I don't see a way to know which tuner you are really on -- nor that it should matter, right?

Some 721 expert please fill me in -- as I hope this won't be an ongoing problem...

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> I've only had the 721 a few days, but I've already had this issue come up a few times with timers...
> 
> Basically -- does it matter which tuner I am on? If so, how can I tell?
> 
> - John...


Basically, don't worry about it. Just accept the default "Use main to record" and it will be okay.

If you are watching a live or delayed show, the 721 will use the other tuner to record a timer. Even if it is the same channel you are watching. Actually a good thing, because you may be flipping around to different channels to watch live, so using the other buffer is the right way to go.

Then your second timer fires, so it has to take the tuner you are using and thus the alert box.

When in doubt, just use the default. It has always worked for me.

BTW, instead of using the PIP and swapping, you can go to the pvr menu when two shows are recording and select the other show that way. It will give you the option of starting from the beginning of the show or jumping in live.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> Basically, don't worry about it. Just accept the default "Use main to record" and it will be okay.


Yes, I know that I can do that if I am there. My issue was that it doesn't appear to auto-accept the default if you leave it. So, if I'm out of the room when a timer tries to fire -- it appears to wait for me to answer.

I'm concerned about missing timers because of this. Won't that happen? Or did I just not wait long enough for it to auto-pick/default?

- John...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> I'm concerned about missing timers because of this. Won't that happen? Or did I just not wait long enough for it to auto-pick/default?
> 
> - John...


dunno, sorry.
Never had it happen to me. I have a habit of turning off the tv and the 721 when I leave the room. I have a feeling that turning off the 721 like this is good, but I have no proof of it.

You might want to set up a test. should be easy enough.
If you do, please report back.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- I'll do more testing soon and report back. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I have seen this dialog come up but only when I am already recording and watching.... i.e. it is trying to fit another (3rd) task in. I think you can recoird two shows at the same time as watching a recorded one but obviously at that point you cannot watch live or you need a 3rd receiver.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, but you get a different dialog when you have a conflict like that (i.e. 3 tuners needed). This is a dialog that doesn't discuss a conflict at all -- it just wants to make sure it is fine to start using the "main" tuner, I guess. Again, all I can do is assume that I'm on the second tuner or something -- even though that isn't indicated anywhere -- and, really, shouldn't matter.

But, in any case, it isn't the conflict dialog -- it doesn't seem to be trying to warn me about anything that would require a 3rd tuner -- I don't have to pick one to NOT record like I would with the conflict resolution dialog.

- John...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is what is happening. If you are watching a show that you have set a timer to record, it will use the PIP/background tuner to record it (assuming you are not already recording someting). So even though you are watching the show, it is not recording it on the tuner you are watching. You can see this by calling up the title bar and you will not see the recording symbol. Then PIP over to the other tuner and it will be on the same channel and when you call up the title bar you will see the recording symbol.

When the overlapping timer fires, you get the dialog box you referred to. The "main" tuner is the one you are currently watching. The "PIP" tuner is the one in the background. If you select "PIP", it will stop the current recording and start the new recording on the background tuner, thus ending the current recording early. If you select "main", it will switch channels on the tuner you are watching to the one for the new timer and record that show.

The dialog box stays on the screen for 45 or 60 seconds, I'm not sure which, and if you don't make a selection it will use the "main" tuner to record. I've never had a problem with it doing this on its own, maybe it's a new bug in the latest software version.

Dennis


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok -- great -- so it will default to main -- I just didn't wait long enough apparently. I'll do some tests to confirm that for certain -- but good to know that is how it is supposed to work.

- John...


----------



## tikihead (Jan 10, 2003)

I had this happen to me, I was recording one show after another one on two different channels. I had it set up to record 1 min before and 3 min after. So for 2 minutes it was recording 2 shows. I was watching something else. About 1 minute or so before the 2nd timer fired off. I recieved the same "prompt" I didn't know what to do so I waited. About 30 seconds later (or so) the "main" tuner changed to the appropriate channel and started recording. I just switched to PIP and ended my recording (the show had already ended) and flipped back to the show I was watching.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> ...The dialog box stays on the screen for 45 or 60 seconds, I'm not sure which, and if you don't make a selection it will use the "main" tuner to record. I've never had a problem with it doing this on its own, maybe it's a new bug in the latest software version.
> 
> Dennis


I think that is not a bug, and is by design. It has always done this (at least since L109). It's actually a good design idea, just (once again) poorly executed.

It's a good idea because its a courtesy to a viewer oblivious to a pending timer to give them one last option to keep the timer from stealing the tuner they might be watching, but it presumes that the user is so stupid that he can't see this coming. After all, the timer was set BY THE USER, so it should be expected...that's one of the things that SHOULD put the "Personal" in "Personal Video Recorder".

Its poorly executed because if you do nothing, or pick the wrong moment to "drop the Huxtables off at the pool", it waits 45 seconds before doing anything. Wouldn't one think it would be a complete no-brainer that if it were going to pause 45 seconds before doing anything that it would pause 45 seconds EARLIER than the point where the program begins? That might actually take two more lines of code. As it stands, this behavior effectively truncates the first 45 seconds of the timer, essentially shooting itself in the foot once again by virtue of its own good intentions.

I actually have used this "feature" to purposely truncate recordings that I know will have zero content in the first 45 seconds, but you have to be a dedicated couch potato to take real advantage of this. The safe thing to do (and the true workaround) is to always shut the unit off when not using it and timers are pending, as this is the only way to prevent the unwanted truncation should you be distracted at that critical time.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

TomCat said:


> It's a good idea because its a courtesy to a viewer oblivious to a pending timer to give them one last option to keep the timer from stealing the tuner they might be watching,


I still don't see this being the case though. I mean, I'm watching a show that I happen to be recording -- regardless of if I am "live" on it or behind a bit -- that should still just be one tuner. Therefore, a second tuner being needed while I am watching and recording a show on the other tuner should not require any intervention from me -- since there should be no possibility of stealing a tuner.

The problem appears to be, based on what someone else said, is that Dish appears to be using TWO tuners for that one show that I am watching and recording -- even though one tuner could do it fine.

In other words, there really should be nothing to warn the user about. I have two tuners and want two tuners to be used in total to do what I want -- therefore, it should "just work" -- but doesn't...

- John...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh but one might be live and the other delayed a bit at the beginning. plus you might change channels. I think these are the sticky issues around this.

I dont worry about them. in this case I just watch tv


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Ahh but one might be live and the other delayed a bit at the beginning. plus you might change channels. I think these are the sticky issues around this.


Um, no -- there are no sticky issues here. All that should matter is how many tuners are required to record two shows. TWO tuners are required to record TWO shows at the same time. It should not matter what I am watching as long as it is either already recorded or is one of those two shows being recorded. Period. The system should handle any details outside of that without having to ask me any questions, of course.



> I dont worry about them. in this case I just watch tv


That really isn't an option Bob -- you can't just "not worry" about them -- since it causes some things to be MISSED. Therefore, you can't "just watch" what wasn't recorded...

- John...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I always select main and honestly never thought about it much....


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Exactly -- and if you happen to not see it right when it pops up, you'd be missing some of the recording.

That's a lot of the reason that people have DVR units -- to hit pause and go get a sandwich or something -- so that I don't have to sit at the TV all the time in case "something happens." 

- John...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> to hit pause and go get a sandwich or something -- so that I don't have to sit at the TV all the time in case "something happens."
> 
> - John...


So in this instance, what would you like to have happen? You are watching a show, while recording another. You hit pause and get a sandwich. While you are gone, a second timer fires and you are not there. What would you like it to do? Start recording the timer? don't record the timer and keep your current show? Save what is in your buffer, even though you didn't tell it to record and now you will have to erase something you didn't tell it to and you won't have the ending for anyway?

I am fine with the way it is now. The reality is that I (and I think many other DVR owners who have had their unit for more than a few months) rarely if ever watch a live show. I have all of the shows I watch on timers so this just isn't a problem.

Now keeping up on all of the shows that I record, now that is another story....


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey big bob on thios we agree. I think this part works fine!

Ultimately a whole house server with enough tuners to support everything at once is the way to go.

If a unattended box coulldnt record as it does today what would happen if at tv were off but the box still on? thats very common


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> So in this instance, what would you like to have happen? You are watching a show, while recording another.


Um, no. I guess that is the confusion here -- sorry if I wasn't clear. As I said, I am watching THE SHOW THAT I AM ALSO RECORDING. That is it. I am watching one show -- that is all. I happen to be recording it also. I could do this part the same on a 501: I only need one tuner for what I am doing.

Then, a timer fires -- to record a SECOND show. So, SECOND tuner would be needed. It shouldn't have to ask me anything for this.



> You hit pause and get a sandwich. While you are gone, a second timer fires and you are not there. What would you like it to do? Start recording the timer? don't record the timer and keep your current show? Save what is in your buffer, even though you didn't tell it to record and now you will have to erase something you didn't tell it to and you won't have the ending for anyway?


Again, if I meant that I was watching a show, recording another, and a timer was firing to record ANOTHER, then I would agree with you. That, of course, would require THREE tuners. But, again, that isn't what I'm trying to do. What I am trying to do requires only two tuners.



> I am fine with the way it is now. The reality is that I (and I think many other DVR owners who have had their unit for more than a few months) rarely if ever watch a live show. I have all of the shows I watch on timers so this just isn't a problem.


Exactly! Basically, I had a show with a timer that fired and started to record. About 20 minutes into it, I actually turned on the TV and started watching that show over from the beginning -- while it was still recording. This is fairly standard DVR user behavior. 10 minutes later (so, 30 minutes into the original timer that is still going), a second timer is trying to fire.

Again, sorry for the confusion -- but I'm not watching any live TV -- I'm watching what is still recording on a single channel -- and then trying to record another. I.e. everything I'm watching is already recorded -- and I'm only trying to use two tuners to record things. So, I still don't see why I need to answer any question about what tuner to use when that second timer fires.

- John...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

_Oh now I understand_ Your right in your case the box has no need to ask what to do. Its likely designed this way so people dont have to use PIP to find the show they were watching but it should auto default to the tuner being viewed.

yeah this needs fixed since its a unnecessary procedure


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed. I did confirm last night that if you just let it sit, it will take the default and generally do what it should after a while -- but you also miss the first tiny piece of whatever you were going to record in some cases.

It's not a huge problem -- since, now that I know, I can plan for it a bit -- but still annoying. 

- John...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I get it now. Yes, this is not the best way to go.

I *think* what the programmers have done is to use the solution for the situation that I outlined and applied it to the situation that you outlined. Instead of writing a new routine to handle the exception of what to do when you are watching the same program that you are recording, they simply let one routine handle it all.

Seems to me that this was a cost/time saving decision. However, there may very well be some reason that we haven't thought of that prevented a more elegant solution. If it can be fixed, I hope that it is fixed.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> Exactly! Basically, I had a show with a timer that fired and started to record. About 20 minutes into it, I actually turned on the TV and started watching that show over from the beginning -- while it was still recording. This is fairly standard DVR user behavior. 10 minutes later (so, 30 minutes into the original timer that is still going), a second timer is trying to fire.


This is a big problem with the 721, IMO. If you go to the PVR menu and select a show that is still recording, it behaves as if you are watching live TV delayed, not as if you are watching a recording. So if you hit Stop, it will stop recording instead of taking you back to the PVR menu as you would expect.

Dennis


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> If you go to the PVR menu and select a show that is still recording, it behaves as if you are watching live TV delayed, not as if you are watching a recording. So if you hit Stop, it will stop recording instead of taking you back to the PVR menu as you would expect.
> 
> Dennis


This would be my #1 complaint with the 721
#2 would be the poor slow-mo, step frame viewing


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> I still don't see this being the case though. I mean, I'm watching a show that I happen to be recording -- regardless of if I am "live" on it or behind a bit -- that should still just be one tuner. Therefore, a second tuner being needed while I am watching and recording a show on the other tuner should not require any intervention from me -- since there should be no possibility of stealing a tuner.
> 
> The problem appears to be, based on what someone else said, is that Dish appears to be using TWO tuners for that one show that I am watching and recording -- even though one tuner could do it fine.
> 
> ...


Your logic is sound, and I would agree, except for one thing. The problem ONLY arises when watching live, ONLY when two timers are overlapping, and never when watching pre-recorded. I have been wearing out my 721's HD since a year ago August, and this is always the case.

The 721 has two tuners and two decoders that can be allocated to do a variety of tasks. To record a sat channel takes one tuner. To record two channels simultaneously takes two tuners. To play back a recording takes one decoder. To play back two recordings (one in PIP) takes two decoders. To watch a channel live, however, takes a tuner AND a decoder.

When you are recording one program and are watching the same show you are recording you may or may not be watching the same tuner. In fact, unless you open the PIP and swap it, you are indeed watching a decoder tied to a different tuner than the one you are recording on, which takes two tuners (and one decoder) to accomplish.

It may not seem like it, but it makes sense that if you turn on your 721 at one minute after a recording begins to watch that same program live, you will be using two tuners. What if it worked the other way, and when you turned it on it automatically displayed the tuner that was recording? Then, halfway through the show, you decide that you really don't want to continue watching the show and try to change channels. That presents a dilemma, in that you instructed the PVR to record this tuner, yet you are also telling it to change channels. No can do. If the unit were really smart, it would continue recording and then automatically bring up the second tuner seamlessly to display the channel changed to, invisibly behind the scenes and the user wouldn't even be bothered by such mundane decisions as what resources to use when, but its not that smart, and instead fends off such potential problems by displaying the second tuner from the get go instead.

If you turn on the 721 when it is not recording, viewing normally defaults to tuner 1/decoder 1. A recording that comes along then defaults to tuner 2. If a 721 is off and a timer fires, it defaults to tuner 1. If you turn the unit on once the recording has begun, live viewing defaults to tuner 2/decoder 1. If the unit is on (and on tuner 1/decoder 1, the normal state when powered up with no recording) and a timer then fires, the recording defaults to tuner 2. If you open the PIP, then tuner 2 connects to decoder 2, and you can see your recording as it is happening in the PIP window. That sounds confusing but is really very logical.

If another timer comes along, (assume the PIP is closed by now) the 721 needs yet another tuner to perform that record, and asks your permission to take the one you are using for viewing. Also, unless you manually go in and remove the standard 3 minute padding, individual consecutive timers will overlap, meaning that two tuners would be required just for consecutive recordings alone. When you set simultaneous recordings, the padding is automatically removed...one of the few really smart things that the 721 does on its own.

The only time there is a problem is if you try to allocate too many resources to do too many simultaneous tasks. For instance, if you try to record 3 simultaneous programs, the 721 will let you know in no uncertain terms that it does not have the resources needed (3 tuners, in this case) to do that. Fair enough.

If you ask the unit to record two simultaneous programs while you are watching a third channel (or even if you simply have the unit turned on, which means it is displaying an arbitrary channel whether someone is actually watching it or not), well, lets see...that would require a tuner for program one, a tuner for program two, a decoder for displaying the current channel, and a tuner for tuning in that channel, so, again, this presents a dilemma for the 721 which once again hasn't got enough resources to allocate to all of those tasks.

What's a poor PVR to do in that case? Well, the 721 doesn't know, so it asks. For 45 seconds. While the one-time-only showing of the "24" ep you originally asked for is grinding away out of some server in NYC, instead of dutifully recording it by virtue of a timer that you set, it asks you what it should do next. For 45 seconds. Even though you already gave it strict marching orders to record the damned show.

This is one more shining example of Ergonomics 101, which apparently the E* programmers took an "incomplete" in. The E* PVR's also feel the need to flash a blinking clock to let you know what you very likely already know...that a recording is pending. If you are watching a prerecorded program you are using only one resource, one decoder, and do not really have to be alerted that other resources (tuners) might be needed for other completely unrelated tasks soon. Tuning in channels and recording them is the PVR's job and has nothing to do with the playback of a third program and even uses separate resources. How much more simple could that be? apparently not simple enough for the brain trust at E*.
:nono2:


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

TomCat said:


> When you are recording one program and are watching the same show you are recording you may or may not be watching the same tuner. In fact, unless you open the PIP and swap it, you are indeed watching a decoder tied to a different tuner than the one you are recording on, which takes two tuners (and one decoder) to accomplish.


Yes, I realize this is happening -- but it doesn't HAVE to. The fact that they decided to use both tuners to watch/record the same program instead of using the buffer is indeed what creates this problem...



> It may not seem like it, but it makes sense that if you turn on your 721 at one minute after a recording begins to watch that same program live, you will be using two tuners. What if it worked the other way, and when you turned it on it automatically displayed the tuner that was recording? Then, halfway through the show, you decide that you really don't want to continue watching the show and try to change channels. That presents a dilemma, in that you instructed the PVR to record this tuner, yet you are also telling it to change channels. No can do. If the unit were really smart, it would continue recording and then automatically bring up the second tuner seamlessly to display the channel changed to, invisibly behind the scenes and the user wouldn't even be bothered by such mundane decisions as what resources to use when, but its not that smart,


Exactly. That is my complaint -- that it isn't smart enough to delegate the available resources. He doesn't really need human interaction, but asks for it due to poor coding decisions, in my opinion.

Once I discovered that it was using two tuners for the one show (someone else mentioned it above), I understood why this problem was happening. It's a bit disappointing.



> That sounds confusing but is really very logical.


It is logical -- I understand what it is doing -- I'm just not happy with it. 



> Also, unless you manually go in and remove the standard 3 minute padding, individual consecutive timers will overlap, meaning that two tuners would be required just for consecutive recordings alone.


Yes, I've discovered this recently also -- another annoyance. There appears to be no way to change the default padding either, correct?

Also, even with the padding removed, is it smart enough to keep using the same tuner if you record consecutive timers that don't overlap?



> When you set simultaneous recordings, the padding is automatically removed...one of the few really smart things that the 721 does on its own.


I'm not sure what you mean by simultaneous recordings here. In what circumstances does it auto-remove the padding?



> The only time there is a problem is if you try to allocate too many resources to do too many simultaneous tasks.


Well, yes and no. The resources actually ARE there to do the number of tasks, but, because of poor management of resources, it can't do it. The resources ARE there for me to record two shows and watch one of them at the same time (two tuners and one decoder) -- but there is still a problem because of the way they've decided to use those resources.



> If you ask the unit to record two simultaneous programs while you are watching a third channel (or even if you simply have the unit turned on, which means it is displaying an arbitrary channel whether someone is actually watching it or not),


Absolutely -- I would expect that to not work and have to ask me what to do.



> What's a poor PVR to do in that case? Well, the 721 doesn't know, so it asks.


No -- that isn't what I'm doing. I didn't ask it to record two shows while watching a third channel. Nor was I displaying an arbitrary (third) channel where it would need to ask me. If I'm watching what I'm recording, then it shouldn't have to ask. I realize now WHY it needs to -- but the reason is a software one, not a hardware one. In other words, it could be changed to not have to ask -- to better allocate the resources that it has.



> This is one more shining example of Ergonomics 101, which apparently the E* programmers took an "incomplete" in. The E* PVR's also feel the need to flash a blinking clock to let you know what you very likely already know...that a recording is pending.


I actually don't mind this -- and since the 721 appears to have an option to turn it off, I think they might have finally gotten that one right. On the 50x/510, you can't turn it off -- that's a problem for some people.



> Tuning in channels and recording them is the PVR's job and has nothing to do with the playback of a third program and even uses separate resources. How much more simple could that be? apparently not simple enough for the brain trust at E*.
> :nono2:


Absolutely agreed!

I still like the 721 -- I was just surprised at a few things that I thought should obviously work differently...

- John...

P.S. I'm quite curious if the 921 does the same thing in these situations or if they are doing better resource management...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

well stated TomCat

a couple of points



> If the unit were really smart, it would continue recording and then automatically bring up the second tuner seamlessly to display the channel changed to, invisibly behind the scenes and the user wouldn't even be bothered by such mundane decisions as what resources to use when, but its not that smart


This is exactly what jgoggan is looking for. You have summed it up well



> What's a poor PVR to do in that case? Well, the 721 doesn't know, so it asks. For 45 seconds. While the one-time-only showing of the "24" ep you originally asked for is grinding away out of some server in NYC, instead of dutifully recording it by virtue of a timer that you set, it asks you what it should do next.


But I also asked it to display a live show, just by virtue of turning on the machine. The 721 doesn't know if I am watching a very important show, fallen asleep, left the room or recording the live show to another device. All it knows is that it was told to display this live show and now it is being told to do something different. It has conflicting orders. So it asks. Seems like the right thing to do. Then, if it get no response in 45 seconds, it falls back to do what is most likely the right decision, to record the timer.



> The E* PVR's also feel the need to flash a blinking clock to let you know what you very likely already know...that a recording is pending.


You can turn "blinky" off you know. I forget how. I did it so long ago and only once. Look through the menus. The off switch is there somewhere.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

jgoggan, 
could it be summed up this way:

When changing channels live, the 721 should check to see if the requested channel is already tuned in by the other buffer. If it is already tuned in, then use that buffer instead. If it is not, then tune the channel on the current buffer.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> jgoggan,
> could it be summed up this way:
> 
> When changing channels live, the 721 should check to see if the requested channel is already tuned in by the other buffer. If it is already tuned in, then use that buffer instead. If it is not, then tune the channel on the current buffer.


Yes, that is probably a reasonable way to look at what I would prefer. The idea being that watching a show that you are also recording should only use ONE tuner (and one decoder).

- John...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

To turn off the timer icon popup on the 721:

Menu---->4 Preferences---->2 View Preferences----> Uncheck the Enable Timer Icon Popup box ----> Done


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

We posters should write the specs for the next generation box. It might be pricey but think how wonderful it could be

10 sat tuners five 250 gig hard drives, options galore

Seriously though I wonder if they do focus group testing to see what people want?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmm... I'm discovering that my 721 is missing timers now and then if another one is already fired and I'm watching live TV also (different channels -- so using the 2nd tuner). No warning, no dialog box -- just plain doesn't kick in.

What was funny was that last night it did it -- and I noticed it right away (that it wasn't recording the second show). So, about 2 minutes in, I went to the channel manually and hit record -- and a dialog box popped up warning me that there was a conflict because it was already recording that channel (which it wasn't -- but should have been). heh.

Freaky box! 

- John...


----------

